# Parents - New Drug Found In Schools



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Please pass this on to your friends, neighbors, grandchildren, nieces and nephews, schools,
clubs, etc

This is a new drug known as 'strawberry quick '. There is a very scary
thing going on in the schools right now that we all need to be aware of.

There is a type of crystal meth going around that looks like strawberry
pop rocks (the candy that sizzles and 'pops' in your mouth). 

It also smells like strawberry and it is being handed out to kids in
school yards. They are calling it strawberry meth or strawberry quick.

Kids are ingesting this thinking that it is candy and being rushed off
to the hospital in dire condition. It also comes in chocolate, peanut
butter, cola, cherry, grape and orange.

Please instruct your children not to accept candy from strangers and
even not to accept candy that looks like this from a friend (who may
have been given it and believed it is candy) and to take any that they may
have to a teacher, principal, etc. immediately.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Aweful I will pass this along to my sis in law! Thank you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you sure this is for real? I don't know many drug addicts that would hand out free drug$$$$$$$! (Well, I dont know any drug addicts...lol)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if it's real or not, but it is always a good thing to remind our kids not to accept candy. It might be one of those things that they give you free to hook you.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys I read on snopes that the actual creation of flavored Meth was true , but that there were no reports of it ever being handed out to children!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

arampino said:


> Hey guys I read on snopes that the actual creation of flavored Meth was true , but that there were no reports of it ever being handed out to children!!


Here's a link to the Snopes report if anyone wants to read it..
http://www.snopes.com/horrors/drugs/candymeth.asp


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow - This is scary. I don't want my kids to ever grow up and be tempted.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I remember when this first circulated a few yrs ago. Another Urban Legend of sorts. I see the Snopes link has already been posted.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, I know about other drugs being handed out for free to kids, just to 'help' get them addicted. The intention is to earn money later on once the kids can't do without it anymore. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Ryan, I know about other drugs being handed out for free to kids, just to 'help' get them addicted. The intention is to earn money later on once the kids can't do without it anymore. Sad, sad, sad.


much like that sweet, little old "sample" lady at Wal-mart that got me hooked on bunny tracks ice cream a few yrs ago. evil woman!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip ivyagogo
My daughter is in middle school and I will be sure to warn her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The bigger threat is pharm parties. The kids steal prescription drugs from their parents, take them to a party, throw them into a bowl, pick a few and swallow! I had heard about them but my 8th grade daughter came home one day telling me of a party planned at her school for that weekend, the child hosting the party was being supervised by an older brother while parents were out of town. Everyone thinks their kid will never be tempted but you never know.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I told my daughter about the strawberry quick stuff and she said she already knew! I guess they discussed it in health class.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What is going on in our world???? 

That is really scary and I will tell any parents I know. I wonder if my mom (a h.s teacher) has heard of this?


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Please pass this on to your friends, neighbors, grandchildren, nieces and nephews, schools,
> clubs, etc
> 
> This is a new drug known as 'strawberry quick '.
> ...


----------

